# Which chip for Garmin lake maps?



## FISH21

Im planning on buying a Garmin etrex legend HCx mainly to use for fishing. I also would like to get a chip for inland lakes and the great lakes, im just not sure which one to get. There is the lakemaster chip and the garmin inland lakes chip...do these chips just strictly have inland lake maps or are the great lakes included as well? I fish lake st. clair and the detroit river a lot so Id like a chip that includes those bodies of water. Does anyone have any experience with either of these chips? Thanks. 





-Jamal


----------



## tokenfinn

The Garmin Inland lake chip is strictly the inland lake data. It also has no hi-res contours. The Lake Master has some lakes in hi-res that they have surveyed. Check out there website for more info. 

http://www.lakemap.com/digitalgpsmapsgarmin.aspx


----------



## FISH21

Thanks for the link, it looks like lake st. clair is included in the lakemaster chip...can anyone confirm this and tell me how much of the lake is actually on the chip? and does it include the detroit and st. clair rivers? Otherwise is there a chip specifically made for just the great lakes and connecting waters? Thanks.


----------



## Jnamo

I have the Navionics chip in my handheld and I like it. It too has Hi-Def. and the Great Lakes info.

There is a rep. from Navionics on this board who can help you out too if you have any trouble. He pops in from time to time. 

Good Luck!


----------

